# New trail cam pics



## jig head (Jun 13, 2006)

Some of my trail pics. What do you think the three bucks score?


----------



## riograd09 (May 14, 2008)

Those are some great pictures! I really like the two fawns looking over there shoulders and its always cool to see turkeys up close and personal. You also have some awesome looking bucks on film, that has to get the blood moving!


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Surprised the turkeys are not on the roost.
LindyRigger


----------



## B&HOUTDOORS (May 13, 2009)

The big 8 might be pushing a clean 150....


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I say the 8s a 140. Will know better when the velvets off.


----------



## jig head (Jun 13, 2006)

What about the 10 point? Cant tell from the front view but he is a 10. He has got to score just as much if not more than the big 8.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

I would have to Say it wouldnt go around 130 tops. A 150 class eight point is a Big Boy.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

We have a 150 class 8 point on the wall that my dad shot three years ago it has a 22in inside spread and has a lot of mass and is really symmetrical


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

I think the 8 is pushing 120-125. I have a 130 8 on the wall and he has 11" g2's. Nice buck for sure though.


----------



## jig head (Jun 13, 2006)

Here is a new picture of the 10 point. I cant wait to show him my new Alpha max!!!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Lol goodluck on killing that monster!


----------



## jig head (Jun 13, 2006)

Just a cool picture!


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

This is a 150 class 8...


----------



## will227 (May 31, 2007)

need any help dragging that beast gimme a call. Will


----------

